# Tuggers in Costa Rica February 2011



## pianodinosaur (Jan 13, 2011)

We will be at the JW Marriott Guanacaste for Valentine's day. This will be my first Marriott Rewards Redemption.  Will any other Tuggers be in Costa Rica at that time?


----------



## urban5 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Costa Rica*

Will miss you by several weeks.  Taking a ten day tour starting first week of March that is staying at the Marriott Guanacaste for two of the ten days.  Would be interested in hearing how the resort is.


----------



## gordandmichele (Feb 1, 2011)

Will be at Paradisus Playa Conchal from Feb. 12-19, then Reserva Conchal on the 20th and 21st.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 1, 2011)

Then our trips will overlap.  We will both be in Guanacaste.  Would you be interested in meeting?


----------



## gordandmichele (Feb 2, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> Then our trips will overlap.  We will both be in Guanacaste.  Would you be interested in meeting?



We're about 40 minutes away by car from where you are staying.  At this point, maybe is the answer.  If we are in the neighborhood and the times sync up, it's a possibility.  What are your exact dates?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 3, 2011)

February 11 - February 16


----------



## gordandmichele (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll check our schedule with my wife.  Wouldn't mind checking out the Marriott.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a video of Playa Tamarindo.  The JW Marriott Guanacaste runs a shuttle back and forth.  This is the first video I have ever posted on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DWNMSLCJ80


----------



## rmb (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone have any travel tips, recommendations based on your own experiences, resorts, etc. for COSTA RICA?  My wife and I are considering it for next early or late July, possibly early August... and we have never been there.  We own at the Pono Kai and trade on II, and would consider that if it would work, but it's not essential for us to trade -- but it would be more cost effective, I believe.

This is not a request to bury ourselves in nature, would like an 'overall' opportunity to experience Costa Rica -- beach, nearby activities, nice resort, location where we can be very busy and relax at the same time for a week... sounds just like Hawaii.  :whoopie: 

Any info would be much appreciated.  Email is ricardob@cox.net  if that is easier for you.  

Ricardo


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 1, 2011)

rmb said:


> Anyone have any travel tips, recommendations based on your own experiences, resorts, etc. for COSTA RICA?  My wife and I are considering it for next early or late July, possibly early August... and we have never been there.  We own at the Pono Kai and trade on II, and would consider that if it would work, but it's not essential for us to trade -- but it would be more cost effective, I believe.
> 
> This is not a request to bury ourselves in nature, would like an 'overall' opportunity to experience Costa Rica -- beach, nearby activities, nice resort, location where we can be very busy and relax at the same time for a week... sounds just like Hawaii.  :whoopie:
> 
> ...



we'd like the same, so anybe someone could post here


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 2, 2011)

We had an excellent time at the JW Marriott Guanacaste.  I have a thread on that subject in the Marriott Board.  
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141219 

Apparently lots of other Marriott people like that resort as well.  We are considering a return trip to Costa Rica in the next two years at either the Hilton Papagayo Guanacaste, The DoubleTree Punta Renas, or the Marriott Los Suenos.


----------



## TravelinGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Costa Rica*



ronandjoan said:


> we'd like the same, so anybe someone could post here



The nicest part of Costa Rica, I thought, was the Manuel Antonio area (on the Pacific Coast).  And I'm not sure if it's on any t/s exchanges (other than internally with Marriott), but the Marriott Los Suenos Resort and Marina (in Punterenas, north of Manuel Antonia) was outstanding.  Lots of natural wood and stone, and very spacious comfortable rooms, all built to high-end American standards.  The Marriott Courtyard in San Jose was also beautiful, but the surrounding area (and San Jose itself) wasn't the best.

The overall countryside of Costa Rica is very mountainous, lush and gorgeous ... though many of the roads are pretty ragged.  Think Mexico meets Hawaii.  The beaches in Costa Rica are pretty average, but the rain forests really are beautiful and unique.  I would recommend a horseback riding tour, or maybe just a site-seeing or eco-tour to one of the volcanos, hot springs and/or into the rainforests.   

The Carribean coast of Costa Rica isn't worth the trek -- I would recommend staying on the west side of the country, between Guanacaste and Manuel Antonio on the Pacific Ocean side.

Enjoy the pura vida!


----------



## eal (Aug 28, 2011)

Pueblo Real is near Manuel Antonio  Park and trades with RCI


----------

